# 25 lagoon stocking advice ..



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

My 25g Lagoon tank is up and running for almost 2 months..

I have below snails

3 nassauris snail
2 ninja star snail
2 Astraea snail
1 Trochus snail +3-4 babies
1 hermit carb

And pair of clown fish ( Darwin and orange clown)

I have bubble magus QQ1 skimmer ..
Small chaeto refugium ..

I never see my clowns moving around the tank .. they always stay in one corner .. Tank looks like without fishes ..

Looking to add 1 or 2 more fish to make aquarium live with actively moving fish..

Advice me which fishes are more active swimming ..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

In a small tank like that, there are several options that you could look for.
However, you don't want small cryptic fish that hide. So no banded cave gobies. Also, you don't want fish that just sit on the bottom. So no Randall's gobies, or hi fin gobies, or grisingerii gobies.
Plus you want fish that swim actively. So although cardinals would be a possible fit, I think they are so boring cause they never move around!!
Which means the best options might be:
Small wrasse, like a possum wrasse or a potters wrasse
How about Pygmy file fish. Captive bred, very cool. Not very colourful. Excellent personality and just darn cute, in a kind of ugly way.
Yellow assessor? Active, mid tank swimmer, bright yellow, ok for a 25 gallon tank. There are also blue assessor, so you could do a blue and a yellow.
Ventralis Anthias. Expensive, fragile, can be a little cryptic, but great colour!
Yellow clown goby. Tiny, easy to keep, perches in the corals, but is kind of active.
Any of the schooling trimma gobies or eviota. Big als Mississauga bring in some of these frequently. But they are tiny fish.
I have a school of 7 masked gobies that only get to be about 1" long so in a tank of your size, you could have about 20 of them.

Well, those are my picks!


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

@Crayon Thanks for well detailed response .. leaning towards to small wrasse .. possum or potters do well in open top tank ? Jumpers ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I like our midas blenny a lot, constantly cruising around with anthius. Purple fire fish? Doesn't swim quite as much, but doesnt hide like the banded gobies.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Midas are jumpers ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

How about a Royal Gramma, Firefish (purple, or even Helfrichi!) and a rainfords goby? And YES, possum wrasses are cool!


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Read that royal gramma just hangs out in one place . And firefish is super jumper ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Rain ford goby looks cool.. are they active swimmers ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

nfa1987 said:


> Rain ford goby looks cool.. are they active swimmers ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. It just hangs around.

Wrasse are super bad for jumping although the Pygmy wrasse are less likely to jump. Any fish that is shaped like an arrow is a likely jumper.
Love the Midas blenny.
Also, fire fish would be good, as twobytwo noted, not active swimmers.

I didn't mention small Anthias, cause they tend to be difficult to get settled, but they would be good. Maybe check out a bartletts anthias, they are pretty easy.
Although if you could find a sailfin Anthias.......awesome fish. It jumps.

Maybe a lid?


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

Tank is looking great! Hopefully you find more fishes to your tank, maybe you might like the banana fish.

Thanks
Uma


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have added royal gramma ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

Royal gramma went hiding for past 24hrs after introducing to tank .. not sure where he is hiding .. for sure somewhere deep into rocks..

Still tank looks empty without any fish ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

